# Grainy Wallpaper



## voyagerfan99

I like to use pictures that I take as my wallpaper for Windows 7 (I have it set on slideshow). When it's set as a wallpaper picture it looks very grainy. Anyone else notice this or know how to fix it?

Pictures being used are .JPG


----------



## terii

What is the picture resolution? It sounds like the pic was taken with low resolution and then blown up to fill the screen which will cause the grainy aspect you mentioned.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I said it's grainy, not pixilated. The picture resolution is 4752x3168 on a 1680x1050 resolution so no, it's not a low resolution picture.

EDIT: Actually, you know what? I just resized it to match the screen resolution. It was TOO large so it was grainy. Interesting


----------



## onipar

voyagerfan99 said:


> I said it's grainy, not pixilated. The picture resolution is 4752x3168 on a 1680x1050 resolution so no, it's not a low resolution picture.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, you know what? I just resized it to match the screen resolution. It was TOO large so it was grainy. Interesting



Huh...yeah, that is interesting.  Glad you figured it out (I was going to suggest the same thing voyagerfan99 did).


----------

